# حوار مع ميل جيبسون عن فيلم الام المسيح



## ميرنا (30 مارس 2010)

ليست مجرد مغامرة، تلك التي عاشها النجم ميل جيبسون مع فيلمه 'آلام المسيح'.. ربما يراها البعض نوعا من الجنون أو الانتحار ، بعد أن اقتحم بارادته الخاصة هذه المنطقة المشتعلة، ليبحث عن المعني الحقيقي للألم والتضحية.. يؤكد جيبسون انه عاش أزمة نفسية كبيرة طوال السنوات الماضية لم يستطع تجاوزها الا بالتأمل في حياة المسيح.. وهو ما دفعه لتقديم هذا الفيلم، بينما يري ان اتهامات اليهود وطلقاتهم المدوية لن تؤثر فيه وانه لا يقدم للعالم إلا قيمة واحدة: هي التسامح.
السطور التالية حوار اجرته مجلة لوفيجارو الفرنسية لتسجل اعترافات جيبسون المثيرة.
يبدأ ميل جيبسون كلامه بأسباب اختياره للممثل جيم كافيزيل لاداء دور المسيح ويقول:لا لم اختره، لكن الدور هو الذي نادي عليه لقد شاهدته لأول مرة علي الشاشة وكان عمره 33 عاما ووجدت نفسي أشعر برغبة شديدة في معرفة هذا الرجل، ربما لان كل صفاته تتفق مع الصورة التي رسمتها للبطل الذي يجسد دور المسيح.. ويسرح جيبسون لحظات قبل أن يقول: ماجذبني الي جيم كافيزيل أنه ليس معقدا، ويمتلك براءة طفولية شديدة، بسيط وبريء وقوي في الوقت نفسه.. كل ذلك دفعني لاختياره ليقوم بهذا الدور الخارق.


معني الألم



لكن ما الذي جعلك تتوقف أمام 'آلام المسيح' في هذا الوقت من حياتك؟
اعتقد أننا جميعا نملك الحق في أن نغير أنفسنا في الوقت المناسب وعندما نصل الي درجة ما من النضج.. وعموما حياة المسيح تحمل معني خاص للألم والتضحية، وكما يعرف الكل أن الألم يسبق دائما التغير لذلك توقفت كثيرا أمام هذه الحالة قبل أن ابدأ في تغير حياتي وكنت قد وصلت لدرجة عالية من الضغط النفسي وادركت أنه الوقت المناسب حتي اتسائل عن معني الحياة ووجدت انني لن اجد أي اجابة الا من خلال الايمان وبالتركيز علي معني الالم، الذي هو أساس الايمان المسيحي، وهكذا يمكنني أن أولد من جديد.
وما هي هذه الضغوط النفسية التي غيرت مسار حياتك؟
* ربما هي ضغوط الفن ورسالته الحقيقية، الشعور بمسئولية ما تجاه الآخرين ، محاولة توجيههم والصدق معهم، كل هذه ضوط تبعث علي الانفجار، ليست مع الفنان فقط بل مع كل من يشعر بالمسئولية تجاه العالم، لنذكر مثلا ليوناردو دافنشي ومشيال أونج وغيرهما، ربما لم يكونا ملائكة لكنهما قاما بأعمال شديدة الأهمية والحساسية أيضا ولم يأتي ذلك إلا لشعورها بمعني الألم والتضحية ربما نكون جميعا في وقت من الاوقات ظالمين وقتلة ومحترفي ايذاء للآخرين، لكن كل ذلك يمكن أن يدفعنا لتغير اتجاهنا ويخرج من داخلنا ايمان حقيقي ورائع فقط اذا انتبهنا له.
هل تعتقد ان تقديم مثل هذا الفيلم يحتاج لشجاعة خاصة؟
لا اعرف لكنني عموما لست شجاعا. لقد كنت اخاف طيلة حياتي، خاصة عندما كنت طفلا، عائلتي كانت مضطهدة لانها كاثوليكية، وهو ما يحدث مع كثير من البشر مسيحين ويهود وغيرهم واتذكر انها كانت أيام قاسية للغاية، اذن المسألة ليست شجاعة بقدر ما هي ايمان عميق.. وانا مؤمن تماما بأن الانجيل هو الحقيقة. لذلك فرؤيتي كلها ترتكز عليه واصبحت لدي رغبة في الوصول الي ترجمة حقيقية لحياة المسيح بدون زخارف او مبالغات وهو ما دفعني لتقديم هذا الفيلم.



التعذيب



لكن البعض يتهمك بالمبالغة في مشاهد تعذيب المسيح؟
لا أعتقد انها مبالغة، صحيح ان البعض ادعوا ان جسد المسيح لم تصبه الا 39 ضربة فقط، لكني أؤمن بعكس ذلك وان الامر كان اكثر سوءا وبالفعل توجد علي الكفن اثار طعنات عديدة تؤكد ان المسيح قد تمزق جلده تماما.. كان لديه ثقب في جانبه وتاج من الشوك علي رأسه.. واثار لنقود رومانية اخترقت عينية يرجع تاريخها الي القرن الاول الميلادي.. كل هذه البشاعة حدثت مع المسيح وكان لابد من تجسيدها لكشف الحقيقة.. وبالتأكيد فإن مشهد الجلد الذي جاء في الفيلم هو الاكثر قسوة في تاريخ السينماعلي الأقل كما اعرفها..
لكنك قدمت الفيلم برؤيتك الخاصة وبعيدا عن اراء المتخصصين في هذا الشيء؟
حياة المسيح من البداية للنهاية تعرضت لكثير من الجدل الذي اعتقد انه يفسد إيماننا، واجهنا تفسيرات عديدة خاطئة بها كثير من الغرور والطمع والسياسة.. وكلها اشياء تحيط بالمؤسسات السياسة وتجعلها بعيدة عن الحقيقة لذلك لم ارغب في تقديم فيلم يحمل كل هذه التشوهات لكن بحثت ببساطة شديدة عن الايمان والامل والحب والغفران ولكن ذلك لايتم إلا من خلال العودة الي الأنجيل ورسالته الواضحة الاصلية.. ومن خلال قراءتي الواسعة للكتابات التي تناولت المسيح ادركت ان اغلبها متناقض، ويكفي انني قضيت اكثر من اثني عشر عاما في البحث والقراءة والحديث مع علماء الانجيل والتوراة ايضا لكنني في النهاية فضلت ان اقدم تفاصيل أخري في الفيلم تكون اكثر انسانية من كل ماقرأته ومنها مشاهد ام المسيح وهي تمسح دمه واعتقد انني كنت وفيا للانجيل ولم أحرف الحقائق لكنني ركزت علي روح الرسالة اكثر من نصوصها.



معاداة السامية



وماذا عن اتهامك بمعاداة السامية، والحرب التي أعلنها اليهود ضدك حتي قبل عرض الفيلم؟
يتنهد ميل جيبسون وهو ينظر للسماء ويقول: يبدو ان كلامي عن هذا الموضوع سيكون شاقا لكني فعلا لا أعرف ماالذي يمكن قوله.. لكننا كنا نصور مشاهد الفيلم بينما تنهال عليها طلقات المدافع وسيول الاتهامات ومن وقتها بدأت محاكمات الفيلم في مجمله وحتي قبل ان يخرج للناس.. لا أعرف كيف يمكنني ان اصف هذه الفترة، لقد مر علينا عام كامل في منتهي القسوة لكنني عموما أؤكد أن الفيلم لايوجه الاتهام لاحد، لا اليهود ولاغيرهم والفيلم لايحمل إلا قيمة التضحية والتسامح وهو ماقررت ان أواجه به كل من حاصرني بالاتهامات.
يبتسم ميل جيبسون وتلمع عينيه ببراءة شديدة وهو يقول: يجب أن اتلقي هذه الضربات واتحملها وأن اتصرف كالرجال.. لانني اقدم فيلما عن التضحية في أعلي صورة لها.. وأؤكد مرة أخري أنني لم أقدم فيلما لاتهام اليهود ولم ابحث عن اجابة لسؤال من الذي قتل المسيح؟ ببساطة لانني امتلك الاجابة: وهي اننا جميعا قتلناه، لقد مات من أجل ذنوب الجميع وفي كل الازمنة، وفي الماضي كان البعض يتهم اليهود بقتل المسيح، لكنني أؤكد اننا جميعا شركاء في هذه الجريمة، والباباوية ادانت جميع اشكال العنصرية ومعاداة السامية وهذا ما أؤمن به جيدا.
ولماذا لم تقم بتنظيم حملة مضادة للرد علي اتهامات اليهود؟
كما قلت هذا لايعنيني والفيلم موجود ليراه الجميع ولم افعل غير انني دعوت الكثيرين لحضوره خاصة من رجال الدين وهناك كثيرون يقفوا بجواري للدفاع عني.. لكن الاهم هو الدفاع عن القيمة التي يطرحها الفيلم..


إلي أين تسير أحلام ميل جيبسون الي الاخراج ام التمثيل؟
يضحك ميل جيبسون ويقول: بصراحة ليس عندي أية اجابة لكنني اعتقد انني سأذهب في النهاية الي طريق اخر لايمكن أن يجدني فيه أحد، ربما الي مكان بعيد من هذا العالم.. ربما أزرع خيمتي قرب اسلحة الدمار الشامل في أي مكان من العالم حيث لا أفكر حاليا إلا في معني الألم الانساني الذي لايعبأ به الكثيرون.
__________________


----------



## tamav maria (30 مارس 2010)

*رد: حوار مع ميل جيبسون*

حوار ممتاز apsoti 
وانا لما شفت الفيلم 
حسيت فعلا انه مبالغ 
شويه في عذابات 
السيد المسيح


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (30 مارس 2010)

*رد: حوار مع ميل جيبسون*

ميرسى يامرنونة
بس انا فعلا الفيلم ده لحد انهارده مش عايزة اشوفه متعب جدا بجد​


----------



## tasoni queena (30 مارس 2010)

*رد: حوار مع ميل جيبسون*

جميل جدا يا ابسوتى الحوار

والفيلم كمان جميل جدا

انا برده راى من رايه ان العذابات دى وان كان البعض قال انها مبالغ فيها

الا انى شايفة ان التعذيب كان اكتر من كده للمسيح​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (30 مارس 2010)

*رد: حوار مع ميل جيبسون*

العذابات مش مبالغ فيها

دي من بشاعتها محدش قدر يصورها و يديها حقها 

مش مبالغه و ليله الصلب اكيد كان المسيح في اسوء حالاته النفسيه و دا صور صح

من احسن الافلام الي اتعملت صح عن المسيح بصراحه دا و فيلم انجيل يوحنا من اجمل الافلام و بحسها قريبه اوي

ميرسي علي الحوار

سلام و نعمه


----------



## ميرنا (30 مارس 2010)

*رد: حوار مع ميل جيبسون*



+gospel of truth+ قال:


> العذابات مش مبالغ فيها
> 
> دي من بشاعتها محدش قدر يصورها و يديها حقها
> 
> ...


فعلا يا تروثت ابدا دى مش مبالغ فيها انا عندى كتاب عن الالام المسيح وفى صور لكل للى استخدموة فى الجلد والصلب مش سياط عادى دا سياط وفى نهايتة حاجة مدورة طالع منها سنان حديد يعنى دى لو جلدتين تبقى صعبه وهما كام جلدة انا بردو شايفة الفيلم غير مبالغ فيه بلمرة


- جلد يسوع بالسياط : (مت 27:26 ، مر 15:15 ، يو 19:1)
الجسم من الظهر مغطى تماماً بجراح ناجمة عن جلد قاس بالسياط.

2- ضرب يسوع على وجهه: (مت 27:30 ، مر 15:19 ، لو 22:63 ، يو 19:3)
يظهر وجود انتفاخات شديدة تحت العين اليمنى وجراحات سطحية فوق الوجه.

3- تتويج يسوع بالشوك: (مت 27: 29 ، مر 15:17 ، يو 19:2)
يوضح نزيف الدماء من الرأس ان هناك نوعاً من طاقية مسننة غرست فوق رأسه.

4- كان على يسوع ان يحمل صليباً ثقيلاً: (يو 19:17)
جراحات الجلد فى منطقة الكتفين تبدو مطموسة كما من احتكاك بحمل ثقيل كان عليهما.

5- وجود من حمل عن يسوع صليبه مما يرجح انه وقع على الارض عدة مرات من ثقله (مت 27:32 ، مر 15:21 ، لو 23:26)
ظهر فى ركبتيه تسلخات كمن وقع على الارض عدة مرات.

6- صلب يسوع بتسمير يديه ورجليه (يو 20:25.
ظهور سيل الدماء واضحاً كما من جراح مسامير مثبتة فى رسغ يديه وقدميه.

7- لم تكسر ساقى يسوع ولكن طعن بحربة فى جنبه للتأكد من موته (يو 19:31-37)
تبدو الارجل بوضوح غير مكسورة وهناك جرح على شكل قطاع ناقص (قوس) فى جنبه الايمن.


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (30 مارس 2010)

*رد: حوار مع ميل جيبسون*

طب لو عندك الكتاب يا ابسوتي ابقي حطيه و ربنا يباركك

سلام لكي


----------



## ميرنا (30 مارس 2010)

*رد: حوار مع ميل جيبسون*



+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> طب لو عندك الكتاب يا ابسوتي ابقي حطيه و ربنا يباركك
> 
> سلام لكي


 
بصى كدا هنا


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (31 مارس 2010)

*رد: حوار مع ميل جيبسون*

*العذبات في الفيلم مش مبالغ فيها ولا حاجة 
السيد المسيح اتبهدل فعلا علشانا بكل معني الكلمة 
موضوع رائع يا ابسوتي 
لو كنتي زكرتي في العنوان انة الحوار عن فيلم صلب المسيح كان الكل اتشد اكتر للموضوع​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (31 مارس 2010)

*رد: حوار مع ميل جيبسون*



apsoti قال:


> بصى كدا هنا



ميرسي ابسوتي ربنا يباركك


----------



## grges monir (31 مارس 2010)

*رد: حوار مع ميل جيبسون*

الموضوع مش موضوع ان الالامات صعبة
القكرةانةركز بس علىالصلب ولم يعطى بقية حياة المسيح الاهمية الكاقية
ودةمش صح زيى لان الغير مسيحى لما بشوف الفيلم دة مش هايفهم انة دة الالة  المصلوب لاجل البشر
لان الصورة كانت ناقصة
دةمش يمنع ان الفيلم تصويرواداء واخراج رائع
ميرسى ميرناعلى لحوار


----------



## monmooon (31 مارس 2010)

*بجد الحوار ممتاز وبحس فى كلام ميل جيبسون 
انه مش بيعمل فيلم علشان بس الفرقعه او المبيعات او الشهرة 
بس حاسه ان فكرة حياه المسيح مسيطرة عليه وهو بيعمل الفيلم ده بايمان قوى 
ربنا يباركك بجد حوار رائع ​​*


----------



## zezza (31 مارس 2010)

*



			ولم ابحث عن اجابة لسؤال من الذي قتل المسيح؟ ببساطة لانني امتلك الاجابة: وهي اننا جميعا قتلناه، لقد مات من أجل ذنوب الجميع وفي كل الازمنة، وفي الماضي كان البعض يتهم اليهود بقتل المسيح، لكنني أؤكد اننا جميعا شركاء في هذه الجريمة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*جملة حلوة كتير 
شكرا ميرنا على الموضوع و الحوار
ربنا يباركك


----------

